# Concessional contribution to my SMSF query



## RogueTrader273 (21 April 2012)

Is the concessional contribution cap for under 50's still $25,000 please?  And can I pay that amount into my SMSF at any time during the financial year?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## tech/a (21 April 2012)

RogueTrader273 said:


> Is the concessional contribution cap for under 50's still $25,000 please?  And can I pay that amount into my SMSF at any time during the financial year?  Thanks in advance.




Yes as far as I know.


----------



## Ves (21 April 2012)

Yes to both questions.


----------



## Sir Burr (21 April 2012)

Yeah 25K but when will we know the amount for over 50's for next financial year.


----------



## Andrew Newman (9 May 2012)

Understand that concessional contributions include your employer’s compulsory Superannuation Guarantee contributions, and any salary sacrificed contributions that you arrange for your employer to deduct from your before-tax salary.

Andrew Newman - Financial Adviser


----------



## village idiot (14 May 2012)

Sir Burr said:


> Yeah 25K but when will we know the amount for over 50's for next financial year.




well we know it now, which will save me asking the question of whether the year you turn 50 counts as 'over 50'....


----------



## Junior (15 May 2012)

For the current financial year (2011/12) it's $25k for under 50s and $50k for over 50s.

Next financial year it is $25,000 for everyone.

The age is taken at the last day of the financial year, and the larger cap for 2011/12 applies to those 50 years and older on that day.

Remember to include employer Superannuation Guarantee (ie compulsory 9%) amounts in this cap.


----------

